# Diamond sandbras. sand questions



## cichlidrookie (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey fellow hobbyists. Im setting up a 40b to breed convicts as a food source. Dont want the tank to look ugly so I want to try another planted tank. Anyone use this before and know of a good foreground carpet that would grow in this. I was thinking dwarf hairgrass..any suggestions..thanks in advance


----------

